# mein Miniteich auf der Terrasse



## sanny26 (17. Juli 2011)

Halli Hallo,
jetzt möchte ich mich und meinen Miniteich auch endlich mal vorstellen (lese schon ne ganze Weile fleißig hier im Forum )

Ich heiße Sandra und komme aus dem nördlichen NRW. Ich finde diese Wasserpflanzen total interessant. Und  so bin ich auf den Miniteich gekommen.

Erst war es "nur" ein Maurerkasten, dann wurden es 2 und ein Wasserspeier und nun habe ich einen kleinen (Fertig) Hochteich für die Terrasse (160x100x45)

Heute habe ich die letzten "Arbeiten" verrichtet und hoffe nun, dass alles gut gedeiht. (denn es sieht ja noch ein bischen leer aus im Moment). 

Freue mich auf Eure Meinungen und konstruktive Kritik (bin ja noch ein absoluter Neuling, der gaaaaanz viel Spass am Wasser hat )

LG
Sanny


----------



## Azur (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein Miniteich auf der Terrasse*

Hallo Sandra! 

Sehr schön und liebevoll gestaltet. Auch die Auswahl der Pflanzen ist Dir gelungen.  

Was sind das für Ringe bei den Pflanzen.

Liebe Grüße aus OWL... 
-Wilfried-


----------



## Tomke (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein Miniteich auf der Terrasse*

Hallo Sanny,
herzlich willkommen hier! 
Mir geht es ähnlich, habe einen 750l Teich mit ein paar Goldfischen seid März diesen Jahres. Jetzt hab ich gerade ein halbes Weinfass bekommen und spül es fleißig, damit ich bald Pflanzen reinsetzen kann.
Deine Miniteiche sind sehr kreativ, den Hochteich finde ich sehr hübsch.
Vielleicht sollten da noch mehr Pflanzen rein, es sieht noch etwas steril aus. Eine kleine Seerose vielleicht.
Aber Du machst das schon. Man braucht ja auch etwas Geduld, bis sich alles so einwächst.

@ Wilfried
Schätze das sind Schwimminseln für Pflanzen. Ist zwar eine nette Idee, aber es braucht nur ein bißchen Wind, und die Dinger hängen am Ufer statt wirklich Insel zu spielen. Klappt bei mir leider nicht...

Liebe Grüße,
Heike


----------



## sanny26 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein Miniteich auf der Terrasse*

Vielen Dank fur die nette Begrüssung

Ja, das sind Pflanzinseln. Damit sie nicht über das Wasser gleiten, habe ich sie mit Draht an einem grossen Stein auf dem Boden befestigt. Am Do. hatten wir hier Windstärke 7 und es ist alles an seinem Platz geblieben )

Habt ihr noch Ideen und Tips für weitere Pflanzen? Ich möchte nicht zu viel einsetzen, da ja hoffentlich alles noch wächst... Nur im Moment sieht es schon noch sehr leer aus 

LG
Sanny


----------



## Tomke (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein Miniteich auf der Terrasse*

Hallo Sanny,

meensch, auf die Idee mit Draht hätt ich ja auch mal kommen können! 
Da muß ich ja direkt nochmal drüber nachdenken...

Also wie gesagt, eine Seerose, die viele Blätter im Teich verteilt wär bestimmt schön. 
Sonst einfach ausprobieren. Noch ist Sommer...

LG, Heike


----------



## sanny26 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: mein Miniteich auf der Terrasse*

Na, Heike, Pflanzinsel schon angeleint 

Hab gelesen, dass Seerosen diese Wasserspeier ind Spiele nicht so mögen, deshalb hab ich keine...
Bin jetzt eigentlich noch auf der Suche nach Unterwasserpflanzen, weiss nur noch nicht welche...


----------



## sanny26 (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: mein Miniteich auf der Terrasse*

So, hab wieder neue Fragen:

Mein Teichi ist nun schön bewachsen. Was passiert im Winter? Ich habe die Möglichkeit alle Pflanzen im Keller zu überwintern, ist das sinnvoll?

Kann mir jemand hier Tips geben bzgl. Eisfreihalter, Sprudelsteine usw.?

Soll ich meinen Teich im Winter abdecken (Styrodurplatten, PE Bälle oder ???)

Ich mach mir sooo viele Gedanken, hab sehr viel gelesen und weiss grad gar nicht mehr, was gut oder schlecht ist...

LG
Sanny


----------



## Dachfrosch (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: mein Miniteich auf der Terrasse*

Ich mache nichts mit den Teichen im Winter, ich schneide die Pflanzen zurück, aber so, dass noch Stiele aus dem Wasser/ dem Eis raussschauen. Die Teiche frieren hier immer komplett zu, aber den meisten Pflanzen schadet das nichts. Einzig die Seerose überwintert im etwas tieferen Gartenteich meiner Eltern.


----------



## sanny26 (24. Juni 2012)

*Hochteich auf der Terasse durch Teichschale im Garten ersetzt *

Hu hu,
da bin ich mal wieder.

Unser Hochteich hatte ein Leck, so waren wir quasi gezwungen, etwas neues anzuschaffen ;-)

Tada, das ist das Ergebnis


----------



## Schwabenteich (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein Miniteich auf der Terrasse*

Meine Tochter sagte spontan: ist der aber hübsch, den möchte ich gerne haben. Ich finde, da gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen  Bin gespannt, wie das Werk aussieht, wenn die Pflanzen grösser sind.


----------



## sanny26 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein Miniteich auf der Terrasse*

Hallo Christine und Tochter,
herzlichen Dank für das Lob, freu ich mich riesig drüber!

Ja, nächstes Jahr sieht es bestimmt erst richtig vollkommen aus ;-)

LG
Sanny


----------



## petra1802 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein Miniteich auf der Terrasse*

hallo sanny,

dein teich ist echt wunderschön. eine frage.......wo hast du denn den entzückenden biber her?


----------



## sanny26 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: mein Miniteich auf der Terrasse*

Hallo Petra,
Danke für das Lob!

Das ist Olli Otter )


----------

